# TNT: Corn and Avocado Salad



## Zereh (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's a yummy one to help you guys beat the heat:

*Avocado & Corn Salad*

4 or 5 ears of fresh uncooked sweet corn
1/2 cup red onion
1 large avocado
zest & juice from one lime
1/4 cup fresh cilantro
1 teaspoon sea salt
Ground pepper, to taste

Shuck the corn and slice it off the cob. Combine all ingredients in a large bowl. I like it best after marinating for a few hours.

If you're not a fan of cilantro, substitute basil.

This would also be a great way to dress up a taco. Or maybe to dip chips in?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 22, 2011)

This sounds delish! Can't wait to try it!  Thanks, Zereh!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 22, 2011)

It's very similar to the corn and black been salsa I made a little while back and served in grilled avocado halves. Good stuff.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 22, 2011)

Zereh said:


> *Avocado & Corn Salad*


Yum! Saved in MasterCook!

Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 22, 2011)

Just finished grilling some corn will make your salad with that and my mouth is already watering Thanks for sharing.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds yummy! I love love love avocado!


----------



## JMediger (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks delicious!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## recipedirect (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, this is a recipe I will definitely try.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 23, 2011)

This sounds like it would go really well along side the salsa I make. I'm a huge fan of both avocado and corn so I'm definitely going to have to try this.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2011)

This salad is wonderful and we are on our second batch Thank you so much this is a keeper.
kades


----------

